# excel 07 duplex printing



## tazzydevil (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to duplex print with the new microsoft office 2007 excel. Seems like I'm in the right place but when I print I still get two pages where with the old version I had it printed on front and back. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I don't believe that's a function of the program so much as a function of the printer driver. I could be wrong.


----------



## Sandyt57 (Jun 10, 2008)

tazzydevil said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to duplex print with the new microsoft office 2007 excel. Seems like I'm in the right place but when I print I still get two pages where with the old version I had it printed on front and back. Any help would be appreciated.


I have a user that is also having this problem with duplex printing in Excel 2003. She is printing the entire workbook as one document and wanting it to all be two-sided. It will not print across spreadsheets two-sided. It will duplex each sheet as it prints but not the page on sheet 1 as side 1 and sheet 2 as side 2. It prints the worksheets on separate sheets like they are separate documents. She is printing to a Dell LJ 5310n printer, but I have had the same result on any printer I try it on. I saw on one site that you cannot print entire workbooks as one document because the sheets have their own print areas, but the user claims she has done this before. I can't find a way to make it work. All the settings in the driver, on the server, on the PC and in Excel are all set correctly for duplex printing. Anyone know of a way to do this?


----------



## Sen_IT (Jul 16, 2010)

i am having the exact same problem, we have 2 clients that are unable to print on 2 sides on a Xerox, an Hp LaserJet and a Panasonic, all other users are able. we checked the setting and the printer drivers, everything is the same. in MS Word printing using the Duplex is working fine. altho in Excel it will only print on 2 pages instead of one. so the problem is not in the printers since they are installed on the server and not localy.

any help would be Extreamly appreciated.

Eric Dumouchel
IT Specialist / Spécialist TI
Senate of Canada / Sénat du Canada
[email protected]


----------

